# Amplificador 2.1 con TDA2030 filtro incluido



## Fogonazo (Sep 23, 2013)

Andaba Fogo por Brasil y se encontró con este proyecto muy interesante, un amplificador 2.1 "All Inclusive", es decir salida L, salida R, salida Sub y filtro para sub todo en la misma placa.































​


​


----------



## Juan Jose (Sep 23, 2013)

Muy bueno el proyecto!!!!  

A la carpeta de futuros por que pinta muy bien!!

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## Marce (Sep 24, 2013)

Esta muy interesante, tengo un trafo 12+12 justo para probarlo, en estos dias lo armo a ver que tal anda.
PD: a este post lo vi ayer y no estaba la imagen 3d ni la imagen lado cobre para hacer la placa, y ahora al medio dia aparecieron


----------



## Marce (Oct 6, 2013)

Un proyecto menos , anda muy lindo, lo probe con un trafo de 9+9 500ma se satura al maximo pero debe ser porque la alimentacion es muuy poca, la unica diferencia fue usar el tl072 en vez de ne5532, ahora solo me queda armar unas cajitas, muy lindo proyecto para iniciados, gracias por el aporte fogo, dejo fotos del artilugio


----------



## aschefer (Oct 23, 2013)

tengo un trafo de 12 + 12 ac. funcionara bien o es mucho?

gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 23, 2013)

aschefer dijo:


> tengo un trafo de 12 + 12 ac. funcionara bien o es mucho?
> 
> gracias.



Ese dato por si solo *"No sirve"*, falta conocer que corriente puede suministrar.


----------



## Marce (Oct 23, 2013)

Sisi, yo tengo que comprar el trafo todavia, estuve averiguando precios y estan, de 2A: $65, 3A: $100, te recomiendo armar el circuito, es sencillo, no te complicas la vida y sale andando de una.
 Solo me falta conseguirme los parlantes, el trafo y armar las 3 cajas y ya tendria todo listo 
http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/T/D/A/2/TDA2030.shtml


----------



## aschefer (Oct 23, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese dato por si solo *"No sirve"*, falta conocer que corriente puede suministrar.



En realidad tengo 2 trafos de 12v de dicroica (antiguos con bobinado, no de los electronicos)
los cuales conectaria en serie... tengo como 5 y seria una excelente manera de reciclarlos.
- tambien tengo una pentium 4 y me gustaria armar una rockola con este integrado sin gastar $$.

cada uno entrega 60w, que, segun lo que pude ver son algo de 5 amperes x trafo. en teoria sobra, pero me gustaria saber si no es excesivo el voltaje, o si tendria que saltar a otro integrado.

muchas gracias por responder....


----------



## Marce (Oct 23, 2013)

el TDA2050 soporta 22v, o sea que podes usar un trafo de 15+15, rectificados quedarian 21v y monedas, desconozco si hay que cambiar algun valor de los componentes, en mi caso solo cambie el ne5532, y los amperes te influyen en el maximo de volumen o sea se satura, en otras palabras:



			
				DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> La máxima potencia es a la máxima tensión admisible
> A la menor impedancia admisible de parlante
> Y que la fuente entregue la corriente que necesita
> 
> Hola pibe


----------



## aschefer (Oct 24, 2013)

es muy bueno el proyecto y compre las cosas...

estuve viendo por ahi que con un trafo de 12vca puedo hacer una fuente dobladora y conseguir asi 12+-.

me parece raro que no hayan usado una configuracion en puente para el sub... casi que me tiro a hacer la version simple 2 veces y 1 bridge para low... aunque no me animo a "discriminar" las cualidades de este sin haberlo escuchado....

me gustaria saber la opinion de alguien que lo haya hecho para decidirme.


----------



## Marce (Oct 24, 2013)

Vos sabes que no te entendi nada 
Pero te explico, necesitas solo la plaqueta y un trafo con toma central de 12+12. A la derecha esta la bornera para conectar el trafo, la placa ya viene con el filtro para subwoofer, es el ne5532 y para regular el voltaje el es pote simple de la derecha, el pote de la isquiera es para volumen, por eso es stereo, y yo lo arme, no lo probe a pleno porque no tengo transformador decente, arriba estan mis fotos.


----------



## SERGIOD (Oct 24, 2013)

aschefer dijo:


> es muy bueno el proyecto y compre las cosas...
> 
> estuve viendo por ahi que con un trafo de 12vca puedo hacer una fuente dobladora y conseguir asi 12+-.
> 
> ...



Video del funcionamiento:







PD: Enlace original


----------



## aschefer (Oct 25, 2013)

SERGIOD dijo:


> Video del funcionamiento:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AcQ1rZA4eM
> 
> ...



muchisimas gracias por tu ayuda.....

en "enlace" de la fuente que pusiste y en el video se puede ver que estan con un tda 2030 en puente para low y dos para sonido estereo en version simple. es decir que lleva 4 tda. 

es exactamente lo que estaba buscando.


----------



## juanjv (Oct 30, 2013)

Saludos , buen día . Verán tengo un problema de ruido al realizar este proyecto , he usado la misma placa que se propone acá con pequeñas modificaciones , el amplificador del sub lo reemplace por un tda 2050 y lo alimento con (+20,0,-20)V he aislado el disipador de cada integrado incluso con dos micas y cuando no hay sonido en la entrada, se oye un zumbido sin embargo en una breve prueba sin disipador el zumbido se ha eliminado , ya probé conectando el disipador directo a los capacitares en el punto donde coinciden las tierras (0v) y nada ,alguna sugerencia por que pueda implementar?


----------



## Marce (Oct 30, 2013)

Revisaste el voltaje de aislacion de los electroliticos?,a los ic le pusiste tambien la arandela de goma para aislar el tornillo que los sujeta al disipador?


----------



## amochii (Nov 26, 2013)

Marce dejaste mucho espacio adelante de los potenciometros no vas a poder meterlos en una caja montados en la misma tarjeta!!

Pregunta:

¿cual es tu metodo para la construcción del proyecto en la placa? no se si me entiendes..


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2013)

amochii dijo:


> Marce dejaste mucho espacio adelante de los potenciometros no vas a poder meterlos en una caja montados en la misma tarjeta!!
> 
> Pregunta:
> 
> ¿cual es tu metodo para la construcción del proyecto en la placa? no se si me entiendes..



 ¿ Estás consultando sobre como realizar el circuito impreso ?


----------



## Marce (Dic 10, 2013)

Reemplaze los TDA2030 por TDA2040, no cambie ningun otro componente, y funciona de maravillas, al principio lo monte con TDA2030, y lo alimente con un trafo que bobine, el problema es que lo habia calculado para 12+12, y me resulto 13+13 , ojo, funcionaba igual, pero a maximo sonido a los pocos segundos se empieza a  escuchar muy feo, y el disipador se calentaba mucho, ya que la tension maxima del TDA2030 son 18v y estaba muy cerca del limite, opte por reemplazarlos y funciona muy bien a max volumen, si lo arman se van a sorprender de la respuesta de bajos, es increiblemente nitido y potente, pero para mi gusto L y R se escuchan a bajo volumen, tendria que probar con otras reformas desde el datasheet . 


			
				Pablo Gimenez dijo:
			
		

> utiliza el método de planchado??
> Porque está muy prolijo!!
> Sobre que papel imprimen?


 Gracias, uso papel comun, y uso el metodo con quitaesmalte de uñas, en el foro hay un post, es muy interesante, si te interesa probar, leete el post, como consejo personal, te diria que varies de quitaesmalte, en mi pais hay uno marca "CUTEX" ese te chorrea todo el toner  ni penses en usarlo, busca marcas baratas.


----------



## hericlark (Abr 2, 2014)

Muy buen trabajo justo lo que queria hacer ya e echo un ampli con el tda2030 pero de un solo cana y queria hacerme uno 2.1 asi que gracias fogonazo.

unas dudas vienen a mi mente.
1.si quisiera usarlo con un cargador de laptop de hasta 18.5 V regulables y de 3.4 Amperes podria hacerlo?
2. si la respuesta de arriba es si como lo aria que parte del circuito modifico porque no entiendo eso de un trafo de 12+12 y ademas de corriente alterna ya que el transformador que tengo de laptop entrega DC?
3. y como le hacen para hacer esos diseños de pcb porque yo uso el pcbwizard pero me dibuja las pistas muy delgadas y rectas y en este pcb son grandes y redondeadas o lo hicieron a mano?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2014)

hericlark dijo:


> Muy buen trabajo justo lo que queria hacer ya e echo un ampli con el tda2030 pero de un solo cana y queria hacerme uno 2.1 asi que gracias fogonazo.
> 
> unas dudas vienen a mi mente.
> 1.si quisiera usarlo con un cargador de laptop de hasta 18.5 V regulables y de 3.4 Amperes podria hacerlo?
> ...



Son *3* canales derecha Izquierda y sub-woofer

El cargador de laptop  te sirve, el esquema necesita 2 tensiones, una positiva y una negativa (±Vcc).
Necesitas un transformador de 12-0-12Vca y unos 4A (Mínimo) preferentemente 6A

PCBWizard  es el único programa para diseñar impresos, también existen muchos otros y mas profesionales.


----------



## Marce (Abr 2, 2014)

hericlark dijo:


> 1.si quisiera usarlo con un cargador de laptop de hasta 18.5 V regulables y de 3.4 Amperes podria hacerlo?
> 2. si la respuesta de arriba es si como lo aria que parte del circuito modifico porque no entiendo eso de un trafo de 12+12 y ademas de corriente alterna ya que el transformador que tengo de laptop entrega DC?
> 3. y como le hacen para hacer esos diseños de pcb porque yo uso el pcbwizard pero me dibuja las pistas muy delgadas y rectas y en este pcb son grandes y redondeadas o lo hicieron a mano?


 Agregando a lo que dice Fogo, 
Si vas a usar DC, tenes que saltear la parte del puente rectificador y los capacitores de 4700mf, pero con la fuente que alimentes el circuito debe tener + 0 -. Yo uso un trafo por comodidad y porque me ahorro modificar el circuito.
 Y sobre lo del Pcb Wizard, esto te va a dar una mano muy importante
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f13/tutorial-basico-pcb-wizard-17005/


santiago dijo:


> segundo: traza todas las pistas, osea uni todos los componentes entre si con la liñita roja (pista: es el icono que tiene como una "L" en rojo ), pero despues de trazar todo tenes que tener en cuenta el ancho de la pista, no es lo mismo alimentar un led que un motor de 7 amperes, *eso se cambia haciendole click derecho  a la pista y cambiando el widt*


----------



## vepa (Ene 21, 2015)

buenos días estimados,

por mi parte también he armado este amplificador pero tengo un problema,a la salida del subwoofer tengo voltaje continuo, pensé que el TDA2030 estaba malogrado cambie por uno nuevo fue igual tenia un voltaje de 16V, decidí  cambiar por otro el cual lo saque de otra placa que sabia que si funcionaba pero igual tengo voltaje continua  a la salida.

la alimentación lo estoy realizando mediante un doblador de tensión pues solo contaba con 1 transformador de 12 V 3A.  

he revisado las pistas si es que tengo algún corto pero nada, incluso tengo un foco enseriado a la entrada del trafo y no prende por lo que no tengo ningún corto. 

que podría ser? que mas puedo revisar?  estaba pensando en cambiar  el condensador de poliester (104)  y el electrolítico (47uf) que están a la salida. 

agradeceré bastante sus sugerencias. muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 21, 2015)

Aislaste los TDA del disipador?. La pata 3 que es el negativo de la alimentacion es tambien la carcasa de disipación. 

saludos

Juan José.


----------



## vepa (Ene 21, 2015)

Estimado juan jose, los TDA se encuentran completamente aislados del disipador con picas y el perno cuenta con su protector para evitar conducción. con mi multimetro he hecho pruebas  de continuidad todo OK con respecto a los disipadores.  

realmente no se que mas puede ser. solo pensar que todos los TDA que he comprado  son truchos, lo único que me queda hacer es  comprar otros en una tienda diferente. espero sea eso.

seguiré atento a sus sugerencias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 21, 2015)

vepa dijo:


> Estimado juan jose, los TDA se encuentran completamente aislados del disipador con picas y el perno cuenta con su protector para evitar conducción. con mi multimetro he hecho pruebas  de continuidad todo OK con respecto a los disipadores.
> 
> realmente no se que mas puede ser. solo pensar que todos los TDA que he comprado  son truchos, lo único que me queda hacer es  comprar otros en una tienda diferente. espero sea eso.
> 
> seguiré atento a sus sugerencias.




Revisa el impreso, el circuito ya se ha montado/armado y funciona *OK*

Pistas que se tocan.
Puentes indebidos de estaño.
Restos de cobre que no fueron removidos durante el ataque químico.

Revisa que el TDA del subwoofer tenga las 2 tensiones correspondientes.

El doblador de tensión para esta aplicación es una muy mala idea.


----------



## Juan Jose (Ene 22, 2015)

Sube una foto tambien de lado componentes y lado cobre! te podemos ayudar mas con eso

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## vepa (Ene 26, 2015)

buenas tardes,

bueno para comentarle que logre resolver el inconveniente, al parecer el potenciometro del volumen y del woofer no hacían buen contacto con las pistas, los desoldé y lije un poco la pista en donde iba cada componente y por fin funciono!!!!!.  

les agradezco mucho por su apoyo. saludos


----------



## lozman (Abr 17, 2015)

Hola bunena noche con todos los amigos del foro. desde Peru, sabe yo arme este circuito en la version 2 que utiliza 4 TDA2030 yo los reemplace por TDA2040. lo arme pero sabe aun soy muy principiante en la compra de materiales. compre los de poliester pero todos me dieron de color verdes uno mas grands que otros . bueno al final arme mi amplificador pero solo funcionaba el L y R pero salida del SUB sonaba puro ruido como Tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu..
y estaba revisando de nuevo el circuito y al conectarlo ya no daba. y me vota sonido Tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu en todas las salidas. 
Y no se creo que compre mal todos de condensadores son verdes gorditos y otros flaquitos a excepcion de dos que son marrones no tengo imagenes ala mano  pero vi en fotos de un amigo que ya publico mas arriba sus condensadores son como lentejitas. 
Si fueran tan amables de ayudarme con los numero para identificarlos y su color y si fueran mas precisos ftos. gracias solo si pudieran me entusiasma mucho ver en accion este circuito

Mi trafo es 12 - 0 - 12 3Amp


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 18, 2015)

lozman dijo:


> Hola bunena noche con todos los amigos del foro. desde Peru, sabe yo arme este circuito en la version 2 que utiliza 4 TDA2030 yo los reemplace por TDA2040. lo arme pero sabe aun soy muy principiante en la compra de materiales. compre los de poliester pero todos me dieron de color verdes uno mas grands que otros . bueno al final arme mi amplificador pero solo funcionaba el L y R pero salida del SUB sonaba puro ruido como Tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu..
> y estaba revisando de nuevo el circuito y al conectarlo ya no daba. y me vota sonido Tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu en todas las salidas.
> Y no se creo que compre mal todos de condensadores son verdes gorditos y otros flaquitos a excepcion de dos que son marrones no tengo imagenes ala mano  pero vi en fotos de un amigo que ya publico mas arriba sus condensadores son como lentejitas.
> Si fueran tan amables de ayudarme con los numero para identificarlos y su color y si fueran mas precisos ftos. gracias solo si pudieran me entusiasma mucho ver en accion este circuito
> ...



Sin fotos
Sin mediciones
Sin datos

¿ Como pretendes que se te de una opinión ?

Lee *esto*


----------



## Traxes (Ene 24, 2017)

Buenas que tal gente? Acudo a ustedes, no se si puedan ayudarme ya que tiene su tiempo el post, hice este circuito editandolo un poco como veran, cambien los tda 2030 por los tda 2050, para poder sacar un poco mas potencia. 

El tra*ns*fo*rmador* lo arme yo y larga 16.5-0-16.5 y es de 5A. bueno aqui subo el problema en un video, el cual ya me ha quemado 3 integrados, junto con el circuito q*ue* arme y el layout. Por ahora solo dispongo de un multimetro digital para hacer mediciones, asi que cualquier valor que necesiten para poder ayudarme sera con eso, y sin problema. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba (Ene 24, 2017)

El problema más probable, pensando que armaste todo bien es que sean falsos. 
Ese CI se dejo de fabricar, hay algunos que los hacen y funcionan bien, otros se queman de nada
Que carga estas poniendo ????


----------



## Traxes (Ene 25, 2017)

*L*os parlantes son de 4 ohms.........es raro, *por*q*ue* ademas, cuando hay un solo integrado puesto, ya sea el L (tda2050 de la salida izquierda) o el R (tda 2050 de la salida derecha), anda bien, pero siempre los problemas me han aparecido cuando estan ambos (me di cuenta cuando se quemaron)....bueno y el integrado del subwoofer siempre ha estado, pero no lo contaba *por*q*ue* hoy pude comprarle el parlante, y tampoco funciona, no hace ningun sonido


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 2, 2017)

Puedes subir fotos del circuito que armaste?. 
Están los integrados debidamente aislados del disipador (la carcasa es el negativo)?.
Tiene los componentes polarizados todos bien en posición? Los capacitores electrolíticos sobre todo. 
Con mas datos podemos ayudarte mejor. 
saludos


----------



## Traxes (Feb 7, 2017)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Puedes subir fotos del circuito que armaste?.
> Están los integrados debidamente aislados del disipador (la carcasa es el negativo)?.
> Tiene los componentes polarizados todos bien en posición? Los capacitores electrolíticos sobre todo.
> Con mas datos podemos ayudarte mejor.
> saludos


 
*B*uenas Juan Jose
Asi es, el disipador esta aislado de los integrados debidamente, lo unico q*ue* le falta es poner pasta termica, pero eso ya cuando sepa q*ue* no queme alguno integrado mas 
Los componentes con polarizacion son pocos y *por* lo que he revisado estan todos bien. No he puesto ningun electrolitico en serie con la señal, solo estan en el filtro para el sub y en paralelo con la carga.
En cuanto a la carcasa, si te refieres a la caja donde deberia ir guardado, aun no esta en caja, incluso, por ahora lo meteria en una de madera. Si te refieres a la carcasa del disipador, no tiene ninguna polaridad. Si te refieres a la carcasa de los integrados, estos si estan negativos (-20.2v).
Disculpa la demora, justo rendi ayer  jeje
Aqui las imagenes, si necesitas alguna mas especifica, avisa  , por ahora solo estan puestos los integrados L y R, el del sub y un pote de bajos lo he sacado para quitar posibles problemas o interferencias


----------



## Teslamaker (Feb 18, 2017)

Buenos días estaba interesado en hacer esto ya que encontré entre unos "home theatres" viejos reuní una cantidad de 15 TDA 2030 (los transformadores para usarlos y muchos capacitores igual las resistencias las compro o lo que haga falta)quería saber si le podía sacar algún provecho a esto por eso me dispongo a consultar en este tema bastante viejo quizá alguno lo tenga
Es el diagrama de este amplificador que les haya funcionado porque los vi borrado del tema y si anda bien creo que seria una buena creación. Desde ya muchas gracias

P.D.: Tengo conocimiento de electrónica aunque no muy avanzado estoy en 5to año de la escuela técnica en la rama de electrónica acá en Bs.As. Argentina


----------



## bheto (Abr 20, 2017)

buenas quisiera saber si le puedo cambiar los tda2030 po unos tda2050, se que hay que cambiar el  transformador se cambiara algo mas del circuito si alguien sabe porfavor diganme.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2017)

Te fijaste los planos de los datasheets ?

TDA2030

TDA2050


----------



## casuca22 (Oct 1, 2017)

Marce dijo:


> Un proyecto menos , anda muy lindo, lo probe con un trafo de 9+9 500ma se satura al maximo pero debe ser porque la alimentacion es muuy poca, la unica diferencia fue usar el tl072 en vez de ne5532, ahora solo me queda armar unas cajitas, muy lindo proyecto para iniciados, gracias por el aporte fogo, dejo fotos del artilugio





el tamaño de la imagen para planchado, es el tamaño real?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2017)

¿ Y si lo imprimís en un papel común y te fijás si coinciden las patas de los componentes ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2017)

casuca22 dijo:


> el tamaño de la imagen para planchado, es el tamaño real?


Para comprobar o corregir lee este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## Marce (Oct 2, 2017)

casuca22 dijo:


> el tamaño de la imagen para planchado, es el tamaño real?


  Buenos dias casuca, bueno, mas alla de lo que dicen 2me y fogo, si, es a tamaño real, lo imprimis y sale andando.
 A ese que ves le saque los tda para otro proyecto y me quedo la placa, cuando haga la proxima compra de componentes lo vuelvo a armar, asi que si necesitas una mano para comparar tu placa con la mia chista nomas.
 Abrazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 28, 2018)

*Otro proyecto 2.1 similar al del origen del tema.*

​
*¡ Enyoy it !*​


----------



## tremex (Sep 16, 2018)

con las dos formas para ver cual suena mejor y cual suena bonito... porfa te lo agradeceria....


----------



## tremex (Dic 3, 2018)

tengo una gran duda estas resistencia y condesadores es para eliminar el ruido de la entrada ???


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2018)

tremexz dijo:


> tengo una gran duda estas resistencia y condesadores es para eliminar el ruido de la entrada ???Ver el archivo adjunto 173902


Es un filtro Pasa-Altos.

Todo el conjunto es un sistema 2.1, separa 1 canal de graves por un lado y 2 canales de medios + agudos por otro lado


----------



## tremex (Sep 16, 2019)

@Fogonazo la imagen del diagrama no se ve muy bien sera que la puedes subir de nuevo mas clara  ''??
@Fogonazo como hago para hacer un filtro pasa altos y medios pasivo ??


----------



## josee (Nov 13, 2022)

Fogonazo, la imagen PCB PNG. Está a tamaño real, lista para imprimir? Sería descargarla e imprimir? Gracias.


----------

